
Ask HN: What functions/forms should all lisps have? - _bxg1
I&#x27;m writing a lisp and I&#x27;m curious if there&#x27;s a consensus on what constitutes a &quot;minimum lisp&quot;. I&#x27;m not planning to implement the full extent of Common Lisp, and probably not even Scheme, but I&#x27;d like mine to have all of the basics, whatever &quot;the basics&quot; are expected to be.<p>Any resources or suggestions on this? So far I&#x27;ve got car&#x2F;cdr&#x2F;cons, list, all the basic math operators, print, lambda, and&#x2F;or&#x2F;not, basic equality and numeric comparisons, eval, define, begin (block), cond, and if.
======
kazinator
\- Characters and strings.

\- Support for making a program using multiple files, and I/O.

\- Error recovery

------
db48x
Minimal might not be the word you're looking for; a truly minimal lisp just
has lambdas, from which you can implement everything else.

